# Squeakers Are Feathered In Now. Pictures.



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Here are my Frillback-WOE crosses with their feathers in. I posted them on the former thread but for some reason it didn't bump up. i can't get them to load on this one so go to

You never know what color... and you will see what they look like now.

Margaret


----------



## astronoc (Apr 30, 2012)

Am I missing the pictures? I cant see them.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

astronoc said:


> Am I missing the pictures? I cant see them.


You have to go to the thread "you never know what color". it is in the genetics forum

Margaret


----------

